
Capcom "saddened" by its own apparent theft of 'Splosion Man - flyingyeti
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/capcom-saddened-by-its-own-apparent-theft-of-splosion-man.ars
======
zinkem
I'm not really sure I see the problem here. This kinda thing happens all the
time in video games, its how genres get started.

